
Before the Maggi Noodles Scare: Look at What the U.S. FDA Found in Indian Snacks - snadahalli
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2015/06/11/before-the-maggi-noodles-scare-look-at-what-the-u-s-fda-found-in-indian-snacks/
======
PhantomGremlin
Few upvotes? No comments?

This is an interesting article about the poor quality of snack food being sent
here from India. I also learned something that contradicted some of my
prejudices about China:

    
    
       more than half of all the snack products that
       were tested and then blocked from sale in the U.S.
       this year were from India.
       ...
       Mexico, a much larger trading partner of the U.S.,
       was second in terms of rejections this year,
       followed by South Korea. China — whose exports to
       the U.S. are worth ten times as much as India’s —
       was a distant eighth.

